# ¿Como aprendiste electronica?



## kyubi (Ago 29, 2011)

Por ejemplo, yo estoy estudiando ing. mecatronica, fue hasta 3er semestre que empeze con lo basico

Ustedes como aprendieron ??


----------



## Imzas (Ago 31, 2011)

La fascinacion por electrico se lo debo a mi padre, ya que el hacia instalaciones a lo maestro (autodidactamente), luego experimente por mi cuenta hasta que me dio un shock electrico.
Con el tiempo creci, lei libros en la conocida Biblioteca Severin de Valparaiso (siniestrada en el pasado terremoto en Chile, aun en reparaciones-reconstruccion),  y en la pequeña Biblioteca del Liceo donde cursé enseñanza media.
En esta ultima encontre varios tesoros antigiuos, como 48 Lecciones de Radio ( a tubos), aprenda Radio nos e en cuantos dias, Vademécum del aficionado a la T.S.H.(telefonia sin hilos), etc. Siempre me fascinaron las fotos de los chasis de tubos, nuevecitas, relucientes, pero nunca me anime a contruir o por lo menos proyectar hacer un radio a valvulas, hasta el dia de hoy.


----------



## Unikfriend (Sep 2, 2011)

Hola...
En mi caso yo estudie ciencias computacionales y al  año de egresada, conseguí un empleo para programar interfaces con sistemas embebidos. En las juntas de staff predominaban términos que en mi vida había escuchado, así que lo poco que aprendí lo aprendí a la mala (cuando las cosas no funcionaban como debían). Empece haciendo programas en C para computadoras y después hice el salto a los microcontroladores.


----------



## weimarvillarreal (Sep 10, 2011)

Todo empezó con un hobby desde mis 8 años que tuve interés de la electrónica a esa edad fue investigando mediante libros como selecciones de radio, ensamblaje de circuitos electrónicos, en si revistas de montaje electrónicos.
fueron pasando los años y cada vez mas me iba sumergiendo en el mundo de la electrónica hasta que llegue a ensamblar mis propios circuitos diseñados por mi persona vale aclarar que estos son sencillos y de uso común actualmente estoy estudiando electrónica y telecomunicaciones
para culminar mi aficion a la electrónica


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 10, 2011)

Mi historia es parecida a ña de Weimar, nada más que yo empecé a los 6 añitos desguazando un viejo televisor e investigando para que servia cada componentes. En la electricidad tambien fui aprendiendolo solo mirando a tecnicos y electricistas que acudian a mi casa. En la electronica valvular y antigua me inicié, junto con la radia afición, gracias a un vecino, veterano con los tubos y los radio transmisores que trabajaba en la Fuerza Aerea Argentina. El hoy tiene ya 80 años. SALUDOS


----------



## weimarvillarreal (Sep 10, 2011)

vaya historia la que tenemos te comento que en teoria estoy aun en pañales pero en la practica es muy distinto eso me motiva y me ayuda a estudiar electronica


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 10, 2011)

Yo tambien, recien esto empezando pero a la vez ya se mucho.... una cosa rara para mi y para mi edad..... yo no di mucha teoria, era abrir un viejo equipo y mirar como le metian mano sin preguntar nada, tan solo quedarme callado mirando mientras aprendía


----------



## framm703 (Sep 16, 2011)

Yo tengo la suerte de que en mi ciudad se dicte la tecnicatura electrónica, ya estoy en el ultimo año pero aprendí mas en casa experimentando que en la escuela


----------



## agente (Sep 16, 2011)

Bueno yo estudio en ing. Electronica pero las materias de carrera se ven al 4º semestre asi creo q es mejor ser auto didacta


----------



## 3l3ctr0n1c0 (Sep 19, 2011)

hola!! yo empeze recolectando cosas de electronica sin saber que eran y para que servian!! jeje y me ponia a imbentar bueno no imbentar jeje a hacer cosas por ejemplo barcos por ventiladoras, aviones y carros, y otras cosas jeje pero no pasaba de ahi fue a hasta iba a bachillerato fue que cambio todo porque me habia metido a ciencias y letras jaja luego me puse a pensar y tambien me aconsejaron!! y cambie y opte por electronica!! ahora curso el seegundo año y hago reparaciones y diseños en pcb y otros!! jeje bueno eso creo que fue todo!!


----------



## rodrigok300 (Sep 24, 2011)

bueno la verdad es que desde niño siempre me ha facinado la electronica, ya que siempre me ha sorprendido como los experto hacen grandes logros usando la eletronica, tambien me gustan mucho la matematicas, ya que esta carrera es de vital importancia tener conocimientos de calculo mas que todo para el analisis de los circuitos que varien en el tiempo!! mi curiosidad me llevo a estudiar ub tecnico en electronica, luego quise aprender mas y actual mente estudio ing electronica, y de esa manera he aprendido, teniendo años y años de estudio en la materia!!!


----------

